# 29581 Bilateral-Outpatient Setting



## jmontoya (Jan 28, 2014)

When billing 29581 as a bilateral procedrue in an out-patient setting(22) we are only getting paid for one side.  Is there a rule with this procedure that only allows payment for one side?


----------



## phoover1955 (Jan 28, 2014)

are you using modifiers [50, rt, lt]????


----------



## lmartien (Jan 28, 2014)

*29581 bilaterally*

Since the code is unilateral you would need to append the -50 modifier to indicate the service was done on both legs.  Some payors prefer to see two line items billed, one with the RT modifier and one with the LT modifier, again indicating both legs were treated.

Good luck!

Linda


----------

